# New Arrival - Baby Mc



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Remember this from a thread a few months ago?



JonW said:


> Pic of my 'baby MCs'. These are the same era and ape the dial/case designs of the MC but were significantly cheaper. These also are early quartz's and have the imho innovative "traveller" setting seperate button in the center of the crown (you push it with a pen etc) to set the mins. Hours are set using the crown in one hour increments.





Robert said:


> My choice would be JonW's 'baby MCs' - much more subtle - I want one


Well, when Jon put a baby MC up for sale I sent a pm but I wasn't the first. So he mentioned that he may sell the one in the background - I liked this one more with the text inside the dial.

It arrived during the week and here it is. I don't have anything else like it and love this one. Many thanks to Jon - just noticed I think he even set it to BST before he sent it.







Well chuffed.

Now, is it possible to get a bracelet extension for this? Its a tapered bracelet - 14mm wide at the clasp.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice Robert, well done....Bit of class


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice Rob,quality


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Great looking watch


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Well done Robert, I managed to bag the other one (in the foreground on Jon's pic). Great watches IMHO and totally different from anything else in my collection. I'll post a few pics when I get time to take some.

A big thank you to Jon too as he managed to sort out the deluge of interest fairly and the watch arrived extremely quickly and was very well packaged. Jon you're a star







.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very tasty Robert









Also see another great Omega to the collection Gary


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

For extensions, check inside the clasp for an omega code e.g. 1161, then visit the otto frei website and go to omega parts/metal bracelets and use your browser's find facility to seach for that code... If you get a part number for the link, check to see if you can order in the UK and avoid a $38 air mail charge!

cheers,

-- Tim


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for that Tim, no joy unfortunately for this bracelet


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Robert, I can order our bracelet extenders in 14mm if this is any good.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Roy said:


> Robert, I can order our bracelet extenders in 14mm if this is any good.


Thanks Roy, I'll email you


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Gary and Robert - Glad you both are loving these. Theyre superb watches imho, really great technology as well as classy and well built. I will really miss them. lucky I still have the 'other one that looks like these', Ive been wearing it quite a bit recently. Sorry to hear the bracelet is a bit short for you - these barcelets use springbars to locate the links and any of the quartz models of the era should have the same links...


----------

